# Chromie's Betta Drawings



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

So, I have decided o draw peoples bettas if you want. I can do more than one betta. But no more than three at a time. If you want one, fill this form out.

Name of Betta:
Color:
Background type(spray paint, regular paint, just a normal color background or crayon background):
Color of background:
How you want your betta colored(regular paint or crayon):
Color for written name:
Type of writing for bettas name(crayon, pencil, or regular paint):
Betta's eye color:
Picture:

Here is an example of my betta Scarlett. She is colored in crayon with the normal color background-


----------



## kr1st3n (Nov 20, 2014)

This is adorable!! If I can find pictures of my ladies, I will post those later.

Name of Betta: Phil
Color: Blue
Background type(spray paint, regular paint, just a normal color background or crayon background): Surprise me.
Color of background: Silver/Light Grey
How you want your betta colored(regular paint or crayon): Surprise me.
Color for written name: Purple
Type of writing for bettas name(crayon, pencil, or regular paint): Surprise me.
Betta's eye color: Gold
Picture:









Name of Betta: Nick
Color: Red
Background type(spray paint, regular paint, just a normal color background or crayon background): Surprise me.
Color of background: Green
How you want your betta colored(regular paint or crayon): Surprise me.
Color for written name: Red
Type of writing for bettas name(crayon, pencil, or regular paint): Surprise me.
Betta's eye color: Gold
Picture:


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

I would love to have my bettas drawn 



Name of Betta: Elliot 
Tail type: EE Plakat
Color: light purple with white bands on his fins, completely white pectorals, he also has white lipstick
Background type(spray paint, regular paint, just a normal color background or crayon background): I don't mind
Color of background: light blue
How you want your betta colored(regular paint or crayon): paint
Color for written name: purple
Type of writing for bettas name(crayon, pencil, or regular paint): crayon
Betta's eye color: white and brown
Picture:


















Name of Betta: Ponyo
Tail type: delta
Color: blue body yellow fins
Background type(spray paint, regular paint, just a normal color background or crayon background): don't mind 
Color of background:light blue
How you want your betta colored(regular paint or crayon): crayon
Color for written name: yellow
Type of writing for bettas name(crayon, pencil, or regular paint): crayon
Betta's eye color: yellow
Picture: 









Name of Betta: Nick 
Tail type: crowntail
Color: black with white lines at base of fins
Background type(spray paint, regular paint, just a normal color background or crayon background): don't mind
Color of background: Grey
How you want your betta colored(regular paint or crayon): crayon
Color for written name: black
Type of writing for bettas name(crayon, pencil, or regular paint): black
Betta's eye color: dark brown








Thank you!!


----------



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

I will get started on these as soon as I get home from school. My school still makes us go today, but it is a half day.


----------



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

Sorry I took longer than what I expected. I had to get one of my horses put down. But, I got the drawings done.

kr1st3n-


----------



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

Indigo Betta-


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Thanks so much you've done them perfectly!:thankyou:


----------

